# Blue lacy



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

Has anyone here ever used blue Lacy’s for LGD?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Can you post a picture? Never heard of the breed.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I just googled the breed. Official Texas state dog breed, developed by four Lacey brothers in 19th century. Herd, hunting, scent dog. Might be too energetic to be a LGD. 
Herding and hunting dogs usually will not like the relaxed lifestyle of a LGD.


----------



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I just googled the breed. Official Texas state dog breed, developed by four Lacey brothers in 19th century. Herd, hunting, scent dog. Might be too energetic to be a LGD.
> Herding and hunting dogs usually will not like the relaxed lifestyle of a LGD.


We had two that we hunted hogs with and they are definitely energetic and extremely smart dogs. I was thinking they'd be too hyper as well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't use them for LGD, may be a disaster.


----------

